# Heresy Online Admin Challenge Progress Log



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

In this thread a monthly or half monthly update will be posted by each one of the mod team showing his or her progress in the challenge.

Links to the individual progress logs can be found here:

Viscount Vash:  Klan Kamikarzi.
Jezlad:
The Wraithlord: Nehekara Shall Rise - Tomb Kings of The Wraithlord
Dirge Eterna:
Jacobite:  True Scale White Ravens Space Marines.
cccp: Imperial Guard.
Ancient Tiel' a fier: 
Torealis: 
The Son Of Horus: Reaver Titan
Pandawithissues:

(Mods add them as you make them)

So sit back, relax and hopefully you should see some nice models soon.

PS if your not sure what this is, try here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=138158#post138158


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

What _IS_ the challenge exactly?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Basically, to paint an army and show the progress in a blog-like thread. Theoretically, that way, every mod has a painted army.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Ah, I thought it was something along the lines of paint 1000 points in 30 days kind of thing.

Thx though.


----------

